
Footage of hundreds of blindfolded, shackled Uighur prisoners in Xinjiang, China - wei_jok
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/sep/23/china-footage-reveals-hundreds-of-blindfolded-and-shackled-prisoners-uighur
======
baylearn
A twitter thread from ASPI verifying the authenticity of the YouTube video:
[https://twitter.com/nrg8000/status/1175353408749891584](https://twitter.com/nrg8000/status/1175353408749891584)

